

Chrome OS assumes that applications and users can't be trusted - Garbage
http://www.technologyreview.com/web/26882/?p1=A1&a=f

======
DupDetector
This was first, but comments (well, one so far) are over there:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1999593>

